# هل تريد ان تصبح مهندس صيانه محركات ديزل السفن وليس لديك خبرة تفضل هذا الفيديو.



## Eng-Maher (17 سبتمبر 2013)

هل تريد ان تصبح مهندس صيانه محركات ديزل وليس لديك خبرة تفضل هذا الفيديو.
شرح كامل ووافى صوت وصورة عن محرك الديزل ومكوناتة وشرح عملة جيدا
ملف فيديو ب اللغه الانجليزية رائع وممتاز .

الرابط ب المرفقات .
ملحوظه عليك التسجيل بموقع الرفع
1- ضع اميلاك
2- باسورد مناسب لا يقل عن 8 احرف وارقام
3- حمل الملف

شكر خاص للمهندس رغدان كاظم على توفير هذا الملف .


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 ديسمبر 2013)

الحمد لله فى اقبال على تحميل الملف .


----------



## sea-prince (17 ديسمبر 2013)

جاري التحميل والشكر الجزيل لكما


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا عزيزى (سي برنس).


----------



## mody_4love (23 ديسمبر 2013)

جاري التحميل و جزاك كل خير


----------



## برونزيي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا​


----------



## FLORIST007 (1 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (1 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (12 مايو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووور
:12:​


----------



## saad ragab (30 يناير 2015)

:85::20:


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 فبراير 2015)

شكرا سعد :75:


----------



## salam66 (5 فبراير 2015)

thank you


----------



## الغريب71 (27 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياقوت بورمي (12 أبريل 2015)

لماذا لاتعمل الروابط لدي ارجو من المسؤولين إرشادي وشكراً


----------



## Aly Elshenawy (8 يوليو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## Abedassalam (26 يوليو 2015)

رائع جداً ..
شكراً على مجهودك


----------



## خوشناف ادريس (11 أغسطس 2015)

ان هذا الموضوع رائع ونال اعجابى


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا لكم جميعا مرحبا بكم فى الملتقى


----------



## mouhamed ely (11 أكتوبر 2015)

merci beaucoup


----------



## saedsy (28 نوفمبر 2015)

عذرا كيف اسجل بموقع الرفع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saedsy (28 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا على جهودكم


----------



## amr-salah27 (14 ديسمبر 2015)

مش عارف احمل الملف


----------

